# Cm7 stuck at 40% battery



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

So I got cm7 battery died but now it will only charge to 40% now I've taken measures to help do my phone don't die as quick I undervolted and turned off data except wifi but I want to know if I can fix it or if I have to wait for an update

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

mine has got down to 20 and charging now so ill see here in a minute if it goes past 40 or not

also we might have to wipe data stats? not sure on that


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I would fully charge it (or charge it until it should be full) and then go into recovery and wipe battery stats.


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I have a battery charger supposed to be here today so if it wont charge then ill use that and then wipe keep me updated I would like to know if its just me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

So I re flashed and now it will charge I guess I had a bad flash

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

never seen something do that before..i mean doesnt surprise me, but yeah. glad its working again. i was googling around trying to find similar instances..


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol yeah me neither but glad its solved thanks for the support









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

